# Grindings down the sink



## Troubled Man (Sep 23, 2013)

Another newbie question.

I can't help but notice I seem to be swilling a lot of grinds down the sink, wiping out things etc. Is this likely to cause build up and blocked sinks, or does it all magically disappear?

I know I've got enough to think about trying to getting a decent coffee, but thought I'd add that to the list too 

John


----------



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

I know people who swear it keeps their drains clear and haven't experienced any problems over years of doing so.

I personally put minimal grinds down the sink and tend to put most in the compost bin when at home.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Espresso and Paper filters it isnt an issue.....french press however .....

Never clogged a sink or pipe with coffee.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I often put grinds down the sink and haven't had an issue. Espresso grind gunks up the dyson though.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I clogged the sink in my old work I think with cafétière grinds before so I haven't risked it at home with espresso grinds either. It all gets donated to my wife for the plants and she swears it has finally stopped slugs eating her plants so that's one potential use!


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Knockout box with a cheap plastic bag in it. Just lift out the bag at the end of the day and throw it in the bin. Still have a few grounds to rinse away but shouldn't block the sink.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The best thing for coffee grounds is to compost them if you have a garden.Tipping them down the sink is not harmful as long as there is a reasonable volume of water to flush them away.

They do have a beneficial effect on drains as being abrasive they help to scour the bottom of the sewer pipes (sewer pipes do not run full).

Two of the worst things for drains/sewers are FAT/OIL and undissolved washing powder which sets like concrete (over dosing washing M/ch)

Oil and fat solidify when they contact the cold underground pipework and build up over time causing reduced flow and blockages.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

My brother laughed at me for washing my coffee grinds down the sink and I stopped. Given what I've just read, I'm going to start again!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> My brother laughed at me for washing my coffee grinds down the sink and I stopped. Given what I've just read, I'm going to start again!


Yeah but you were pouring sour dough starter down too. I'm imagining some kind of concrete forming from that combination.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Neill said:


> Yeah but you were pouring sour dough starter down too. I'm imagining some kind of concrete forming from that combination.


I didn't stop with the sourdough, but now I realise the coffee may have been helping things I'm going back!


----------

